# Green spotted puffers salt levels?



## saltypickle (Sep 25, 2007)

can a 1 inch green spotted puffer live well in a 1.020-1.025 or will it be bad for him i know they are brackish and that when they are adults they have to be switched to marine but can they be switched now? also one of my puffers is acting kind of wierd. one is his fins are nipped and he doesnt use that fin when he swims will it get better? and also when he eats it goes into his mouth then he spits it right up my other one just eats it and doesnt spit it up. im using freezedried blood worms becouse they float and my fish dont like eating things off the bottem i guess. should i just go with frozen beefhearts kril bloodworms ect and witch one will give them a more vibrant color. thanks for the help im still a little new to gps

:console: :console: :console: :console: :console: :console: :console: :console: :console: :console:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

At this stage of it's life, it would need an SG of 1.003 or so.
You need to slowly increase it as it ages, but at a .001-.002 level per week.
Green spots, when young, are normally found living in freshwater conditions to begin with.
They do _not_ require a full "marine" salinity as an adult. They'll live perfectly at 1.008 or higher.

I would advise taking one puffer out.


----------



## saltypickle (Sep 25, 2007)

why should i take one out? and i am asking could they live in marine water without problems.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

ATM, I would not acclimate it to full saltwater conditions.
They usually have a number of problems, including eye infections, etc. if "throw in" too soon.

GSP's are yet another solitary species. Certain others have had success with more than one in the same tank, but it usually winds up with one killing the other.


----------



## saltypickle (Sep 25, 2007)

ahh i see hmm i will watch them for a little more and if they pic on each other way to much i will give them back


----------



## GodsinisteR (Aug 30, 2007)

I have 2 of them in the same tank and they are doing fine. they are only 1 inch or so and in a freshwater planted tank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Hopefully you know that GSP's need at least 30 gallons a piece. I never used freeze dried bloodworms, always frozen, and I would take a little tank water to defrost them, then drain out the water and dump them in. My 3 ate them in seconds.
Make sure their diet is varied, and a MUST is a snail a week to file their teeth. 
Slowly acclimate them to a higher salinity, and I agree they don't have to be in full marine when adult.
Make sure you have PLENTY of plants that break their eye sight, and plenty of "caves" so they can hide from one another, and they should be fine.


----------

